# Button design...



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 19, 2002)

I've made two design suggestions for a new button set matching the boards general color scheme; a button with yellow text and a button with orange text. Please pick the one you prefer so I can proceed.

Thanks.

/LHH


----------



## Berandor (Jan 19, 2002)

I like orange better. But what about the suggestion of making them both into different schemes, so each user can use what he likes more?

B


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 19, 2002)

Well, yes that would work. But we still need to pick the default color.


----------



## Omegium (Jan 19, 2002)

isn't it better to put the images directly into your message, so you can see the background color and see how they will be, might they be implanted?


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 19, 2002)

Well yes it would be. It's just that you can't. The  tags are turned off as you can see in the little box called "forum rules" in the bottom left corner.

But I uploaded the files in [url=http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=202]this thread[/url], so you can see them with a dark background there.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Personally, I think the orange stands out better and easier differentiates the buttons from simple links. Please do make it so everybody can use the scheme they want, even the current scheme is anyone wants it.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

I voted for the orange, its just slightly easier to read


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 19, 2002)

I prefer the yellow ones.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 19, 2002)

I also prefer the yellow -- it fits in with the color scheme better.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

*Wow - it's just me!*

I actually don't mind the buttons at all as they are - I don't have a problem reading them (now, figuring out which post they go with, with regards to top and bottom strips of buttons, is a different matter.)  Anyway - that said, if we're going to switch things, I definitely like the yellow better... it matches.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 19, 2002)

bump


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

I like the yellow ones, 
they don't look like they're screaming at me.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 21, 2002)

Well even though the yellow text version won the poll I'm going to make two sets of buttons. Whether Morrus & Company wants to make all three (including the current) sets available or only one is up to them.


----------

